# How to update Phottix Mitros+ ???



## ScottyP (Feb 29, 2016)

I downloaded the 1.07 update from Phottix. I hooked the flash to the computer with a Micro USB. I just can't get anything to happen. If I drag and drop it says the file is much too large. There is almost nothing showing as being in the flash. One nonsense file and one file about volume. 

Could this be something to do with Windows 8? I can't find any YouTube videos or anything. 

Thanks.


----------

